# Best/fastest dvd burner out there?



## zeplen204

help would be appreciated.


----------



## Blurredman

Is it really a matter of urgency that you need your CD's burned before your toast is cooked?


But in answer to your question, I believe the fastest nowadays is 22x.


----------



## johnb35

But there is only 16x media out so it doesn't matter.  And not sure when and if they will have faster dvd's out.


----------



## Blurredman

And the only way you could extend the speed of buffer would be to use SATA???


----------



## linkin

I have a Samsung SH-S223F drive. 16x speed, but i can safely burn at 18x without any problems (using decent brand discs)

It's a good drive... good reviews on newegg too i believe.


----------



## zeplen204

i was talking about software.


----------



## tremmor

Sorry dude.......its not the software. it is the burner that could make a diff. the software will keep up. Question is what software do ya like and the most flexible. some are better than others. burning faster .....naaa

Nero Ultra is the most flexible. does a lot and can burn anything. thats my thought. used all for years. still using a older ver and never upgraded.


----------



## zeplen204

linkin said:


> I have a Samsung SH-S223F drive. 16x speed, but i can safely burn at 18x without any problems (using decent brand discs)
> 
> It's a good drive... good reviews on newegg too i believe.



how fast can you burn a dvd with that drive?


----------



## linkin

Well i burned 1.2gb of stuff at 18x speed in about 5 minutes. I think the drive is 22x but the media i'm using is 16x stuff... still, 18x isn't bad.

to burn a full 4.7gb of data to a dvd i wouldn't know how long it would take.


----------



## zeplen204

linkin said:


> Well i burned 1.2gb of stuff at 18x speed in about 5 minutes. I think the drive is 22x but the media i'm using is 16x stuff... still, 18x isn't bad.
> 
> to burn a full 4.7gb of data to a dvd i wouldn't know how long it would take.



ok how long did it take you to convert all the stuff before you burned it? to me the whole process takes close to an hour.


----------



## tremmor

i do that good with a dual layer dvd. Are you using -R DVD?

Another thought and question.  I have both +R mostly and -R. there is a time for both. On the other hand im asking where are you copying from. Hard drive backup to DVD or copying a DVD and only have one DVD drive? An hour seems like a bit excessive.


----------



## Blurredman

tremmor said:


> i do that good with a dual layer dvd. Are you using -R DVD?
> 
> Another thought and question.  I have both +R mostly and -R. there is a time for both. On the other hand im asking where are you copying from. Hard drive backup to DVD or copying a DVD and only have one DVD drive? An hour seems like a bit excessive.




Forgive me, I'm pretty out of date but what is +R and -R ??


----------



## tremmor

+R will burn faster than -R. 
On the other hand -R are compatible with older equipment. Old dvd players on say a tv. I have about 500 +R and 50 -R now. maybe 25 dual layer dvd's. Carry it on further. ive burned a lot. ive made many slide shows for with a hundred copys for family friends and profit. scan slides, negitives and will if wanted put on disc. 
Color of dye can be another reason why some one can't read the cd or dvd. i have purple, red, blue and gray. depends on the quality of the player. same with dvd burners. some are better than others. hands down barred none. best burner Plextor. high quality laser head and detector. just to much money. i just flex on the other end but burn a lot. my system has 4 burners. i will not baby sit this no more. I ordered a blank duplicator. i will put in what i want and walk.


----------



## zeplen204

tremmor said:


> i do that good with a dual layer dvd. Are you using -R DVD?
> 
> Another thought and question.  I have both +R mostly and -R. there is a time for both. On the other hand im asking where are you copying from. Hard drive backup to DVD or copying a DVD and only have one DVD drive? An hour seems like a bit excessive.



i download movies and burn them on a dvd, i use -R.


----------



## Gooberman

zeplen204 said:


> i download movies and burn them on a dvd, i use -R.


What kind of movies?


----------



## zeplen204

Gooberman said:


> What kind of movies?



any movies, over 1 gig sometime.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

id imagine that the reason it takes so long is your are converting the files,
these movies are they in avi and are you asking the burning software to convert it into a playable dvd?
the actual burning process probably is not that long but to convert files will take a while and as long as you have half decent software, the speed of this will only be determined by the specs of your computer.
better the computer quicker it is to convert


----------



## fastdude

fastest does not necessarily mean best; you can have a fast DVD burner that breaks all the time; or a slow but reliable one


----------



## voyagerfan99

With all of the burning I have done over the years, I have learned that the slower you burn, the better. The faster you burn, the more likely you are to have errors with the disc. When you burn slower, you are less likely to get errors on the disc.


----------

